# Ibook G4 : refus de s'allumer après une mise en veille.



## Nakyth (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Je possède un ibook g4 1,2ghz (deux ports usb sur le coté)

cette petite bète sort à peine du service technique d'apple(il y a deux mois) car le disque dur d'origine venait de rendre l'ame. Ils m'ont donc mis un seagate le plus petit possible ainsi qu'une barrete de ram d'un giga (le mec du service technique disait que j'avais pas du tout assez de ram bah..je m'en sortais moi avec mes 256mo de base ). Ainsi qu'une nouvelle batterie. 

Tout se passe pour le mieux jusqu'a ce qu'hier soir,déjà, quand j'arrive sur mac os X, je vois qu'il a perdu le reglage de l'horloge, je me suis dite : tiens, étrange...
Je vais un peu sur internet (deux heures a peu près) sans aucun probleme. Pas de plantage ou de bruit bizarre du disque dur, tout allait pour le mieux.

je met en veille mon mac en refermant le clapet de l'écran. Depuis, il veut absolument plus rien savoir 

Quand j'appuie sur le bouton de demarrage j'entend juste un bruit comme s'il cherchait à sortir de la mise en veille mais pas plus. Et sans résultat. J'ai décidé de prendre le taureau par les cornes et d'enlever la batterie avec soin, de mettre la prise secteur et d'essayer de l'allumer de la sorte. Il veut rien savoir et continue à faire le même bruit du démarrage de sortie de la mise en veille. C'est comme s'il était persuadé qu'il était en veille :mouais:. J'ai remis la batterie, le secteur et pareil.

J'ai été voir sur le site d'apple pour reset la PMU-je-sais-pas-quoi j'ai donc appuyé sur option-shift-ctrl + le bouton d'allumage, j'ai laissé ensuite quelques minutes le mac tout seul avant de revenir le harceler, visiblement, il est tétu comme une mule.

Est ce un probleme avec le détecteur de mise en veille ?....La batterie est neuve et le service technique il y a deux mois m'a certifié qu'ils n'avaient trouvé rien d'autre à changer.

Je n'ai pas installé de programmes, j'ai juste laissé pendant deux semaines l'ordinateur sans l'allumer (j'ai un imac à coté).

Le système d 'exploitation est Tiger mis à jour (du moins je le pense).

Pour le moment, j'ai laissé mon ibook sans batterie et sans le secteur.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Août 2009)

As tu bien fait le reset PMU car j'ai un iBook G4 qui m'a fait le même cout, démarrage un petit bruit du lecteur combo et ... rien pas de bong. J'ai fait un reset PMU et tout est rentrée dans l'ordre après ...


----------



## Nakyth (30 Août 2009)

merci d'avoir repondu 

Le reset PMU commet le faire sur le g4 ? Car je ne sais pas si la manip que j'ai fait était correct ou non...Et je m'y perds beaucoup sur le site d'Apple(ibook G4 14pouces)..J'ai fait une manip : ctrl+alt+shift+bouton d'allumage. J'ai appuyé en même temps pendant deux secondes avant de lacher. Puis j'ai attendu quelques minutes. Là je vais le laisser sans batterie pendant quelques heures..Pour voir.

Oui c'est exactement ça, il fait le bruit comme s'il allait demarrer mais pas de bong du tout.

Ca me rassure dans un sens que ce ne soit pas si alarmant... car il a un tout nouveau disque dur de la nouvelle ram...une nouvelle batterie, lui faut quoi de plus? :rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Août 2009)

Oui la manip est correcte, faut d'abord appuyer sur controle + alt + shift puis après appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage (il ne dot se passer aucun bruit !!! Lacher le bouton d'allumage puis les touches, attendre 5 secondes puis apuiyer sur le bouton de démarrage


----------



## Nakyth (31 Août 2009)

Bonsoir, 
pour donner des nouvelles, j'ai du le faire trois à quatre fois avant que môssieur daigne m'écouter. Tout a l'air de bien marcher, j'ai vraiment eu peur sur le moment.
Voila que son grand frere l'imac fasse une crise de jalousie, il vient de planter :mouais: Ha, lalala, des fois j'ai envie de faire de la compote de pomme. Rien de grave a signaler, il a redémarre et ronronné comme un bon petit Léopard 

Je te remercie de m'avoir aidé


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Août 2009)

Mais de rien , au plaisir !


----------



## chichisan (14 Novembre 2009)

je t ecris avec mon vieil ibook G4 aussi, il est bon à mourir cet ordi de merde, il tient plus la route apres 6 ans de loyaux service.
Je viens d achter le 27' , tu devrais en faire de meme ! 
Crois moi, le G4 est bon à etre jeté par la fenetre, tellement il est lent......

Le CPU tourne tout le temps  à 100% , et y la puce graophique de decollée, j ai du rafistoler le truc avec un patin de dessou de chaise.

Bref , bon à jetter cette antiquité.


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Novembre 2009)

> je t ecris avec mon vieil ibook G4 aussi, il est bon à mourir cet ordi de merde, il tient plus la route apres 6 ans de loyaux service.
> Je viens d achter le 27' , tu devrais en faire de meme !
> Crois moi, le G4 est bon à etre jeté par la fenetre, tellement il est lent......
> 
> ...



Si t'en veut plus tu me le donne, persos je m'en plein pas, c'est vrais que le pross monte vite à 100% sur le net mais bon, c'est à cause du flash, la puce graphique, tu met le ventillo à fond en permanence pour éviter ce problème et tout roule. Tout le monde peut pas se payer un iMac 27"  Non sérieux si tu à le chargeur et les CD de Panther plus notice ou boite je suis preneur et un écran 14" sans taches

A+


----------

